# Is history repeating itself? (1987).Black Monday (1990).Japan (2000).Dotcom



## MichaelDes (15 Sep 2007)

Read an interesting article about our present circumstances www.moneyweek.com - go into news section.

Are we heading (globally) into recession? If so what are the safer areas for wealth protection for "on call" portfolios of between 1k to 100k - looking at between 12 to 24 months? Part of my portfolio has matured.

It seems even certain depoist accounts are wary?


----------



## webtax (15 Sep 2007)

what was the article? can you post a link to it?


----------



## gally74 (15 Sep 2007)

well the iseq is down approx 22 % over the past few months,!

there are too many companies and private individuals in debt way beyond their means,!


----------



## vjoc (15 Sep 2007)

Assume this is the article you refer to ?



http://www.moneyweek.com/file/33841/why-the-irish-economy-is-paying-for-its-property-dependency.html


----------

